# Computers!!



## Airwaygoddess (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey folks! just have got to tell ya that Trojan Horses are a BAD THING!!:angry: turned my computer all around and it was 1144 for a while!  Anyhow, I'm up and running again!^_^


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm not a computer dope by a long shot, but I'm also pretty old. What in the world is 1144?  :huh:


----------



## bstone (Jun 28, 2007)

I am a computer guy. The easiest thing you can do to make sure you never, ever get a virus: GET A MAC!

Seriously! Macs are the *easiest* computers ever, they are more affordable than ever and they are immune from all Windows viruses.

Yours in Mac,


----------



## knxemt1983 (Jun 29, 2007)

bstone said:


> I am a computer guy. The easiest thing you can do to make sure you never, ever get a virus: GET A MAC!
> 
> Seriously! Macs are the *easiest* computers ever, they are more affordable than ever and they are immune from all Windows viruses.
> 
> Yours in Mac,


I agree but man macs are jsut so foreign to most people, but yes they are easy... personally I run a linux machine and a windows for work.


----------



## bstone (Jun 29, 2007)

knxemt1983 said:


> I agree but man macs are jsut so foreign to most people, but yes they are easy... personally I run a linux machine and a windows for work.



Has anyone ever wondered why you need to click "Start" to turn OFF the computer in Windows? Does that make any sense? If you were an alien and just visiting earth and you wanted to turn off Windows and saw a button that said "Start", would you ever think to click there to turn OFF the computer? NO WAY!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 29, 2007)

Bill Gates > Aliens


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jun 30, 2007)

11-44 DOA!


----------



## MMiz (Jun 30, 2007)

Moved to the Lounge 

I've owned both Macs and PCs. While I like to think that using my Mac while wearing my iPod while wearing my Emo glasses while drinking some starbucks would make me look irresistible, I just can't get used to  the Mac... and the Emo glasses... and starbucks.  I tried!


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jun 30, 2007)

what do you do when a program won't work on a mac because its a pc thing?....I hope that makes scense...like some websites don't work on macs..


----------



## sdadam (Jun 30, 2007)

nothing you can do about a windows program not running on a mac, windows is windows, mac is mac.

If your really intrepid you can try finding something called a emulator, which is a program that "emulates" a windows computer, then from inside that program you can try running a windows application. This is slightly more successful on newer macs, than older ones. But my advise is if you have to ask, don't try it. 

what program are you trying to run, there is probably a mac equivalent.

anywhoo I love macs, they are prettier, and really that's all that matters when it comes to computers. 

(little note, before ruining my life with this whole ems thing I used to be a marginally successfully programmer and graphic designer, so if you have any serious questions about how to get your mac to do something, or how to fix your pc, or why the hell you would bother running linux (just kidding) feel free to ask)

but keep them short I always feel like I need to spend and hour in the gym for every hour I spend on the computer as penance for sitting on my ***.


----------



## bstone (Jun 30, 2007)

Current Macs will install and run Windows (not an emulator) at the SAME time as the Mac system. It's a truly universal system.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jun 30, 2007)

wow...i didn't know that...any of it...thanks for the reply....i have a pc..just curiuous


----------



## medman123 (Jul 1, 2007)

bstone said:


> Current Macs will install and run Windows (not an emulator) at the SAME time as the Mac system. It's a truly universal system.


Well not exactly when leopard comes out you can do that because Boot camp will be in the rom. If you buy a Mac now you can down load boot camp for free or pay 79 bucks for parells witch runes windows differently. But I do agree that Mac is the best computer you can buy for a person in your situation.


----------



## bstone (Jul 1, 2007)

Mac is the best computer to buy. Period. If you need Windows then you can run Windows on it. There is no longer any reason at all to buy a PC. None.


----------



## medman123 (Jul 1, 2007)

bstone said:


> Mac is the best computer to buy. Period. If you need Windows then you can run Windows on it. There is no longer any reason at all to buy a PC. None.



so true, so true


----------



## Onceamedic (Jul 1, 2007)

I spent 25 years in systems consulting - before PCs had hard drive support and we didnt know which OS was going to dominate - PC-DOS or the other one that I forget...   ever since that time, the MAC people have said the same thing...  that you dont need a PC and MAC is the one to have..    the same thing happened with networking software too...  Novell's system was superior in every way to Microsoft's.  Back then, the total cost of a system was 20% support, software and services and 80% hardware.  Even then, it was better to go with the industry leader - Wordperfect, Lotus and IBM as opposed to any of the others - because more people knew and understood it and could work with it.  Now, with 80% of the cost of the system being software, services and support, the argument is even more valid.  Unless you are interested in supporting yourself and learning everything you can about your system, you need to go with the one that most people are using.  If you have the interest and the inclination to understand your system as opposed to just using it, then by all means, get Linux, Mac, etc. etc; otherwise, its Windows and PCs.


----------



## bstone (Jul 1, 2007)

Kaisu, just so you know....

PC= Personal Computer, often associated with Windows-based PCs

Mac=Short for Macintosh

MAC= Media Access Control, which is a unique number on a computer's network card (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC_address)

I use a Mac. Not a MAC.


----------



## bstone (Jul 1, 2007)

If you want to see why people LOVE their Macs and hate their PCs, all you have to do is click here: http://youtube.com/watch?v=NgTW3R4FmHo

and here http://youtube.com/watch?v=NgTW3R4FmHo#

and this is the best, showing the HUGE differences between Mac OS X (which came out in 2001) and Vista (just released) http://youtube.com/watch?v=TaIUkwPybtM


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 5, 2007)

*Arrrgh no!*

Ah, you remember me.. I work full time as a UNIX sysadmin at FileMaker (which is part of Apple) and I work on the darn things all day.

Mac OS X is great. I very rarely run into websites that don't work right in Safari or Firefox. On the raaaare occasion that I do, I can just boot up Windows in a window, use IE (ugh) and then go back to the Mac.

No virus problems (and NO, it is *NOT* because Apple has a smaller marketshare. That is complete and total BS. Virus authors have always considered the Mac to be a VERY major target. The level of "street cred" for the author that gets the first Mac virus out there is unbelievable. The Mac is actually a very very VERY high profile target.)

No spyware. Again, internet Explorer isn't happily downloading unsecure ActiveX controls in the background and installing Yet Another Toolbar in your IE window. I've helped people that have managed to install 15+ toolbars! It's because most people download stupid applications from god knows where and they just "click click click" and don't check to see what they're installing. That has not been a problem on the Mac.

Aside from security, Stuff Just Works. It really does. It's easy to fix if something goes horrible and wrong. 

ANd I've spend many years troubleshooting things on both platforms. 

Let me tell you, there is nothing like the hell that is walking an end user through reinstalling Dial Up Networking from Windows 95 CAB files when he has the Chinese version of the operating system and NO MOUSE.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 5, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> Let me tell you, there is nothing like the hell that is walking an end user through reinstalling Dial Up Networking from Windows 95 CAB files when he has the Chinese version of the operating system and NO MOUSE.


 
Oh, now you're just showing off


----------



## bstone (Jul 5, 2007)

There is a reason why people love their Macs and HATE for PCs.


----------

